# Good NSW turtle breeders



## danw (Mar 10, 2006)

hey, just wondering if anyone knows of any good turtle breeders (murray short neck turtles etc.)in NSW that you have bought from?


----------



## danw (Mar 10, 2006)

anyone?????I just don't want to buy from anyone...


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 10, 2006)

Not in NSW but if you want to import pm me. I'm getting a couple soon


----------



## danw (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks but only looking for NSW at this time..


----------



## southy (Mar 10, 2006)

colin south in penrith is known for his turtles


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 10, 2006)

John Cann, I don't think you get much better than him. He's an absolute character.

Simone.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 10, 2006)

southy said:


> colin south in penrith is known for his turtles


really, its a new one to me, 

any idea who he is? :roll: 

There are several people, i suggest you follow the link below if this Colin South cant help you


----------



## Rennie (Mar 10, 2006)

Or try Craig Latta, if you're getting a few Murrays, I found that including freight and permit it still worked out cheaper than most people. $190 for turtles and freight for 3 plus $20 for permit, most people seem to want about $80-$85 each. Good luck, they're great fun to watch!


----------



## hornet (Mar 13, 2006)

i have only heard good bout craig latta, i also have heard good things bout john cann but didnt know he was a breeder, anyone got an email i can contact john on?
John


----------



## Dicco (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd also be interested in contact information for John Cann if he does indeed breed.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jhn cann does breed but does not sell them, he breed for show's etc, i know first hand, he lives around the corner from me


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 13, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> Jhn cann does breed but does not sell them, he breed for show's etc, i know first hand, he lives around the corner from me



I was at his place recently and two lots of folk arrived within the space of 10 mins to pick up turtles he was selling??


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 13, 2006)

hmm interesting, ive asked to purchase stuff of him but he said he doesnt sell


----------



## hornet (Mar 13, 2006)

i wuld still be interested in an email addy, just 2 ask him a few q's


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 13, 2006)

i dont think he has an email, pm if you want his phone number


----------



## peterescue (Mar 13, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> hmm interesting, ive asked to purchase stuff of him but he said he doesnt sell



Thats because you were trying to buy snakes right?


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 13, 2006)

lol and lizards , you do have a point there, my bad


----------

